
Ask HN: What is the likelihood of embedding photovoltaic cells in trees? - ge96
What is the likelihood of inventing warp speed by tomorrow haha.<p>I don&#x27;t know the leaves of trees are pretty cool how they align themselves to the sun automatically. I think you&#x27;d have to start this when the trees are young. Kind of a messed up thought but you&#x27;d inject &quot;nano machines&quot; (fancy word) metal, that creates the conductors through the core of the tree, and then the photovoltaic cells in the leaves would be bridged together and flow into those lines and I guess somehow this tree (among with many others) are connected to a power grid.
======
ge96
I did read the guidelines, this is one of those pointless wouldn't it be cool
if questions. Oh well, I don't know why I can't seem to help making an ass of
myself on the internet. Why sharing too, I'm not sure why I have to share what
I think/do online. Can't enjoy it for myself, who do I do it for?

